# dermoid cyst



## KELLI (Oct 1, 2010)

I have a 4 yr old with a right postauricular area dermoid tumor that came in for supratentorial resection of a dermoid tumor for underlying cranium, reconstruction of area, and contouring of the underlyng cranial bone

I came up with 216.2 cpt 69150
The provider put CPT code 21181 13152 61304

Not sure which is right??
Thanks


----------



## FTessaBartels (Oct 7, 2010)

*Need to see the op note*

Please  post the scrubbed op note - cannot give an accurate answer without the note.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## preserene (Oct 7, 2010)

Yes the info is inadequate. the op notes is very important. 
 the supra tentorial dermoid cyst / or any dermoid cyst does not have an accurate code. 
Dermoid can occcur in ovary, skin , spinal cord and the brain, the brain Dermoid are the rarest amongst them all.
Though the approach was posterior auricular, from the notes you furnished it seems to be a Supratentorial  Dermoid cyst of the brain usually occuring at the frontal base or temporal base/posterior cranial fossa
so  I would use  the "Benign Neoplasm of the Brain and the other parts of the nervous system - *225.0 *Brain , benign neoplasm.
you can still give  the symptoms like  varient headache syndrome: 346.2. Headache: 784.0   or siezure  if it was there, as sec diagnosis,  which were the reason for the encounter.
I doubt your diagnosis Code 216.x seems to be off the track, because the basic structural pathology  of Dermoid , is not  found in any one of those listed in 216.2.


----------

